# Can you mix loose powder foundation with moisturizer?



## MizzMelroseMood (Mar 24, 2010)

My skin hates liquid foundation and I need light coverage like a tinted moisturizer would give. Could I mix a loose powder product like Bare Minerals matte foundation with my moisturizer to create a TM? Do you think it would mix together smoothly and create a liquid foundation? I know my skin won't breakout with the ingredients of a good powder foundation and I already know my fav moisturizer doesn't break me out, thats why I'm wondering if this could work 4 me. I hate powdery looking foundation.


----------



## Junkie (Mar 24, 2010)

I've done it and wouldn't recommend it. If your face gets wet by accident - even if its sweat - it'll start to get all thick and globby and the powder may turn whiter than it originally was once that happens.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 24, 2010)

I've had it turn out fine but I set it afterwards. Try it when you don't need to be anywhere. Some foundation/moisturizer combinations don't work as well as others.


----------



## Gorgeous2407 (Mar 25, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend it.I haven't tried it but i really don't think they would mix together well.Using your moisturizer and letting it sink in for a few minutes before using bare minerals works but i wouldn't trying mixing them up.But hey give it a try.If you already have both products on hand just try mixing a tiny amount together of each just not the whole container.Then try applying it at night while at home and see how it wears for a few hours.You don't want to try it during the day and have it go weird on your face while your out.

Is the reason you don't like liquid foundation because it makes you breakout? Have you tried oil free versions? I'm just going to throw this out there in case your interested.I have found two really good tinted moisturizers for acne prone skin.Both are oil free with buildable coverage.The 1ST one is a drugstore brand its Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer.The 2ND one is Peter Thomas Roth - Unwrinkle.I absolutely adore this one.Its a tinted moisturizer,oil free and very build able coverage.Its the best tinted moisturizer i have ever come across and Ive used many lol Though its on the higher end of the price range at about $45.00 i think.You can find it in Sephora.

Good luck!


----------



## xjslx (Apr 21, 2010)

PIXI (you can find at Target) carries a great tinted moisturizer.... I'd suggest using an actual tinted moisturizer rather than mixing.....


----------

